# A Question About Young Bird Peepers and Integration



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey guys, well, Peepers is pretty much on her own, flying about with her dad. I've begun to notice other "pigeon enclaves" around our apartment, and I think we saw her hanging out with a small group earlier today.

Since Peepers is still a little reliant on her parent's (and I would be considered one of the parental units), she comes back every couple of days or so. I noticed that her sibling did that as well for about 2 weeks, and now, I believe he has moved on. 

I am assuming that this is normal behavior. It appears that the dad is taking her on a "tour" of sorts. I suppose that eventually she will begin to seek out the company of a mate and begin her new life. My concern is that we are moving in a week. Additionally, at some point, the owner of the apartment building is going to be rebuilding the porches and ripping down the rafters, which will in turn, temporarily displace the parent's and their established nest.

Could any of you give me guidlines regarding when young birds begin to seek out a mate? I'm concerned, because Peepers does still view me as a parent, and comes around to say "howdy" and pick up some peanut treats every couple of days. Should I stop feeding her? What is proper protocol?

Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your care and concern fo Peeper and the family.

My youngsters usually start serious business of mating at 5 to 6 months of age, some a little sooner, if I allow it.

Hard as it is, it would be best (for Peepers and family) to discontinue any contact with her in the vicinity of the porch & renovation area immediately. They need to get used to the fact that you are not going to be there anymore, and if they are going to be displaced, better to discourage them now, while you have a week left.

Do you know someone who can continue to look out for Peepers and family who lives nearby, but not in your building? Someone who can keep an eye out and give Peepers a snack once in a while and keep the flock from starting to nest in the renovation area.

You should keep contact in a neutral, but safe area for the duration.

You might try to locate a rehabber in the area, who is concerned and is made aware of the flock, that can check on them from time to time when you are gone.


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks, Treesa. I had a feeling that would be the suggestion, to stop contact, and though it does make me sad, it makes perfect sense. Today Peepers was hopping up my arm, and as much as I love her being so cute, I know she should not get comfortable with that interaction.  

Interestingly enough, there is a gentleman about 1/2 mile from here that perches himself atop a bench on Western Ave. and he is known as the "Pigeon Man", (he has had stories in the newspaper written about him!). He always has about 10 pigeons alight upon him at a time! So, there is a pretty healthy flock around here, and I'm hoping that the "pigeon telepathic communication network" will let Peepers know there is another safe haven nearby and another friendly, pigeon-loving soul who is kind to her kind.

This is a small, vintage apartment building, and we don't know any of the neighbors around. However, the lady that lives across from us and who we visit with while sitting on the stoop, is very familiar with our Peepers. She's watched us "raise" her! She said she will keep an eye on her for us, and we've exchanged emails. 

My husband and I do not have children, nor do we plan to, but we both now know how it feels to have to say 'goodbye' to the kids. It stinks.


----------

